# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Σύνδεση

## goshalim

Καλημερα 

Δεν ξερω αν και αλλοι απο εσας εχετε το ιδιο προβλημα.

Απο την πρωτη ημερα εγγραφης μου , ενω συνδεομαι κανονικα καθε φορα που κανω νεα συνδεση μου ζηταει κωδικους.

Ενω βαζω το σημειο Υπενθυμηση.

Εχω προχωρησει σε διαγραφει και των κουκις και των προσωπικων αρχειων αλλα και παλι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα εχει κρατησει την απομνημονευση σε 6 διαφορετικους υπολογιστες!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ εγω δεν εχω προβλημα..

----------


## ninos

ούτε εγω έχω πρόβλημα. Δουλεύει μέχρι και στο κινητό. Τι browser έχεις ? Εαν πάντως διαγράφεις κάθε φορά τα cookies, τότε χάνεις το password

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εδω δεν εχω προβλημα ...αν σου πω οτι στο σταθερο pc (στο laptop ειναι οκ )  εχω το ιδιο  προβλημα καπου αλλου  :wink:   (ξερεις εσυ..) θα με πιστεψεις ;  ::

----------


## mitsman

εγω παντως ουτε εδω ουτε αλλου ουτε πουθενα δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα!!!
Και στο σπιτι μου και στυς δυο υπολογιστες του ενος γραφειου και στον υπολογιστη του αλλου γραφειου και στο πατρικο τα εχει κρατησει ολα απο παντου!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα συντοπίτη!!!
Να πάς στα internet options (πάνω δεξια που λέει Tools) και κοιτάξεις εκεί που λέει Browsing History
Πιθανο να είναι ενεργοποιημένη η σημείωση που λέει Delete Browsing History on exit, αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο κάθε φορά που θα κλείνεις τον κομπιούτερα σου αυτός θα ΄΄ξεχνάει΄΄ όλα τα saved passwords σε οποιδήποτε site και αν έχεις περιηγηθεί.

----------


## goshalim

> Γιωργο εδω δεν εχω προβλημα ...αν σου πω οτι στο σταθερο pc (στο laptop ειναι οκ ) εχω το ιδιο προβλημα καπου αλλου  (ξερεις εσυ..) θα με πιστεψεις ;


Φυσικ και θα σε πιστεψω .....θυμασε την κουβεντα μας με τα καταραμενα μπακς

----------


## goshalim

> Καλημέρα συντοπίτη!!!
> Να πάς στα internet options (πάνω δεξια που λέει Tools) και κοιτάξεις εκεί που λέει Browsing History
> Πιθανο να είναι ενεργοποιημένη η σημείωση που λέει Delete Browsing History on exit, αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο κάθε φορά που θα κλείνεις τον κομπιούτερα σου αυτός θα ΄΄ξεχνάει΄΄ όλα τα saved passwords σε οποιδήποτε site και αν έχεις περιηγηθεί.


Γεια σου Παναγιωτη , 

Δεν νομιζω αφου σε αλλα φορουμ δεν μου παρουσιαζει καποιο παρομοιο προβλημα.

----------


## jk21

εκεινα εχουν  vbulletin 4.1.5 ; ομορφο το ατιμο ,ευχρηστο αλλα τα διαφορα bugs του τα εχει

----------


## goshalim

το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα αλλα φοβαμαι τους μπελαδες , γιατι νομιζεις οτι κανεις 1 βημα μπροστα αλλα στην πραγματικοτικα παμε 10 πισω

----------


## BanOr

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση;
> Το autologin μονο σε εμενα δεν δουλευει;





> firefox





> Επισης μου βγαζει ενα vbulletin error
> http://imghost.me/images/xM01.jpg


Μεταφορα απο offtopic thread  ::

----------


## ninos

Λαυρέντη,

έχεις ενεργοποιημένα τα cookies ;

----------

